# Anyone heard the new rumor???



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

Tim Thomas to the Bulls for maybe Fizer, Crawford...and if salaries demanded, Eddie Robinson??? Just heard it on the Bulls board....anyone???


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't see the point of this trade. Why bother? It's not going to make the bucks any better or worse. The only player who can decide Buck's fate is Ray Allen.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*What has he had to do with their fate thus far???*



> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I don't see the point of this trade. Why bother? It's not going to make the bucks any better or worse. The only player who can decide Buck's fate is Ray Allen.


I guess you are saying the Bucks are as good as they are gonna get??? I think they need to move allen....he is a superstar that is not....lol I am beginning to think his best game was in the movie..."He's Got Game?" The guy without a doubt has talent....I am just not sure where his heart is.....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: What has he had to do with their fate thus far???*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess you are saying the Bucks are as good as they are gonna get??? I think they need to move allen....he is a superstar that is not....lol I am beginning to think his best game was in the movie..."He's Got Game?" The guy without a doubt has talent....I am just not sure where his heart is.....


Too much talent for just Tim Thomas. And I dont know if the salaries work past this year. The total salaries I think must meet. With that being the case the total left on Tim Thomas' contract is like 50 million and combined contracts of those 3 is like 38 million. just doesnt work


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

the TOTAL salaries have to meet?

Now I'm confused. I thought it was just the cap space for that year.

If it wouldn't make the Bucks better or worse, it would certainly give the Bucks more money to make themselves better later. Tim Thomas is scheduled to make up to $14M in 05/06... that's a LOT don't you think?

And Fizer can be the athletic answer at SF/PF, although he won't board or pass like Mason. It's not like you're giving any significant minutes to Haislip this year. Kukoc shifts over to starting SF... he's been playing really well for you guys this season so far.

Crawford gets primary backup minutes behind Cassell... you probably have to trade us Ollie to make it work. 

The lineup:

Cassell/Crawford
Allen/Redd
Kukoc/Fizer?
Mason/Fizer/Caffey
Gadzuric/Johnson

Basically, you lose Tim Thomas and you gain a lot of depth, and again.. money in the future to buy other good players.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Both teams are over the cap. 

Salaries have to match. Fizer and Craw don't do it, but if Robinson were added it probably would match.

Total contract salary is irrelevant.

I would laugh if the Bucks made this deal.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Lol. I'm starting to think the bucks are losing because of Kukoc. This guy has been plaguing every team in the league.:laugh: 

The bucks can get better. Ray just has to play better, which he is capable of. I'll never get why he doesn't step up for the bucks. Either he doesn't try hard enough, or he hates the attention he gets when he plays well. XD Looks like the 2000-2001 season Ray Allen is not coming back anytime soon, if ever.:no: 

Trade him or not, I'll still support Ray. XD


----------



## crbucksfan (Oct 28, 2002)

It's too early abou thinking to get rid of Thomas. He's struggled, but he's only been a full-time "starter" for 6 games. I don' t know why the Bucks would want those "rumored" Bulls players.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Heart baby...his heart is not in Milwaukee..*



> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Lol. I'm starting to think the bucks are losing because of Kukoc. This guy has been plaguing every team in the league.:laugh:
> 
> The bucks can get better. Ray just has to play better, which he is capable of. I'll never get why he doesn't step up for the bucks. Either he doesn't try hard enough, or he hates the attention he gets when he plays well. XD Looks like the 2000-2001 season Ray Allen is not coming back anytime soon, if ever.:no:
> ...


...IF it were, he WOULD be stepping up.:grinning:


----------

